# Bicycles



## Timberdoodle (Mar 3, 2014)

How do your LGDs respond to bicycles? I'm not exactly sure what it is, but I suspect it has to do with the size, motion and speed of bicycles. Thor doesn't like them. If he's in the truck with me and one goes by he growls and gets all agitated. He doesn't even react to much anything else..... motorcycles, other dogs, trucks, etc.. He also dislikes them when he's not in anything confining, like my truck. There are also numerous articles about "hikers" having "aggression" problems with LGDs around free range herds here in the west. When you start digging deeper into these encounters there are a large percentage of them that involve mountain bikers (hikers). See:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/07/sheep-dog-attacks-on-moun_n_637627.html

http://www.adventure-journal.com/2011/10/colorado-hikers-and-bikers-under-attack-from-sheep-dogs/

Thor has never been subjected to abuse nor taunting by bicyclists, there is just something about bicycles that seems to set the LGDs off. Perhaps the bicycles mimic the speed and movements of wolves? I also wonder in the instances provided in the news accounts, how many uneducated mountain bikers see, stop and try and approach the big "friendly/serene" dogs laying about "doing nothing" to pet them, not knowing it's a working dog on protection duty? Still, there's something about a moving bicycle that seems to get these dogs quite agitated. Do any of you see this in your LGDs?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2014)

> As puppies, they only get attention during feeding time, and otherwise, are kept with the sheep. McNally took issue with the suggestion they be better socialized.
> 
> "The dogs that are the least social are the best guard dogs," she said. "Ones that are friendly and come up to you will stay with you and not the sheep."



This is part of the problem. It is simply not true. I am going to try and find the link to how this is being done in the mountains of Europe and how the shepherds do socialize the dogs. Also there are signs everywhere for hikers, sight seers and bikers as what to do and what not to do.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

We evaluate our pups but do not exactly do a "traffic test" as is done in other types of evals. Some are familiar with the traffic tests some are not, not going to go into that though. 

Our dogs could care less about bicycles. However, we do have cyclists that frequent our road on Sundays, often some club or something. They come out into the country and ride for miles. We are on a country highway. The 2 dogs we have in the front field generally do not pay much attention to them EXCEPT if they are going too slow or slow down in front of their fencing. Then it is a problem. My female is not okay with anyone getting too close or stopping right in front. She is fine if someone pulls into our parking area, which is directly beside her fencing.  For her it has nothing to do with the bike but anyone stopping and being where their not suppose to be.

Our other two LGD's have less exposure but could care less.

Our dogs are use to bikes because our children have bikes, rarely used here on the land, but they are familiar with them.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I might get clobbered for this one but I cannot stand the cyclist!   No matter what group is touring through the county... they are RUDE! Very narrow country roads... a group of 30 and not follow basic cyclist rules and they will not go single file to allow cars etc to move past them... you may be stuck behind this group for 10-13 miles. They won't even let tractors pass. They aren't from here, they are from the city and come out here with such arrogance. Maybe that's the issue... 

Maybe Thor just has good discernment.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2014)

Found that link- video... it is 5 minutes long but a great watch, especially towards the end.

http://dexvid.com/index.php?w=67ObjymUif8


----------



## Timberdoodle (Mar 3, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Found that link- video... it is 5 minutes long but a great watch, especially towards the end.
> 
> http://dexvid.com/index.php?w=67ObjymUif8



That's an outstanding video, packed with good factual advise. IMO it should be mandatory viewing for anyone with a hiking permit on public lands in the Intermountain West where open range herds are common. Unfortunately, the agencies controlling much of the land in the west do NOT post information about herds and LGDs at trailheads and to double the problem may hikers and bicyclists are completely uneducated about LGDs and their roles (hiking in the forest around here, I will frequently come upon a large white dog just lying around, no herd in sight. But, to me it's a distinct alert meaning there is a flock nearby. I don't think tho many hikers recognize the dog laying about by itself for the warning it is). It makes for a bad situation all around and unfortunately, in our not so open minded society, the dogs take the rap. Yes, I agree that dogs can be "socialized" to accept such things and that they can be temperament tested to eliminate those that react "undesirably" to certain stimuli but, I was more interested in this bicycle behavior as an instinctual thing. It's like a passing bicycle awakes some primal urge for protection in my dog and others. I find it rather interesting and a wondering to it's prevalence out there. OH!, and I agree....no trouble from me.....by and large bicyclists are RUDE!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 3, 2014)

Is Thor bothered by them if they are not moving?
You make some very good observations. 
Grt Pyrenees are notorious for chasing cars. Especially tires. 
None of mine do but I know it is very common.

I have seen this behavior more in Rottweilers than any other breed.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Mar 3, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Is Thor bothered by them if they are not moving?



Good question.............I dunno. No one around here has a bicycle so consequently, about all's Thor seen is moving bicycles. I'll have to try and find someone that has a bicycle and try it out. But, then that brings the question to mind, if it's the motion of the bicycle setting him off, why just bicycles? He's pays no nevermind to tires on moving vehicles.....doesn't mind quads, motorcycles, cars, trucks. What is it about a bicycles movement? Predator like?? Hmmm.


----------

